# Cannot drill into stud



## jpgr (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello, 

I live in an apartment that was built in the 2000s. I was told drywall, I assumed wooden studs. I bought magnetic stud finders, found the nails and then could even see them painted over when I looked closely. I went to the hardware store and bought black oxide drill bits. The store employee said they'd work for just drywall/wood studs. When I hit stud, I cannot drill any farther. 

I'm hanging an Elfa shelving unit so it will need to support some weight. I guess I'll just have to call the apartment office tomorrow and ask if it's metal studs (if they even know). It's a wall that is shared with another apartment building.

Any ideas? Thank you for your time.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 22, 2012)

You may have hit a cover plate that protects electrial wires from being drilled into.  You will have to move the hole a few inches up or down to avoid the metal plate.  If it's a metal wall stud, you should be able to drill through it, they are just made of thin sheet metal.


----------



## jpgr (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. The only reason I'm skeptical that it's a wire plate is because the same thing happened in my kitchen area when hanging up my knife rack. Unless I'm two for two.


----------



## erinvan (Apr 2, 2013)

Have you considered finding some heavy duty wall anchors. Depending on how heavy the material is, this may be able to hold the weight. I would consult someone at the hardware store first.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 2, 2013)

More likely the drill was in reverse.


----------



## GBR (Apr 4, 2013)

Ouch....

So if you hit another wire protection plate as before, it's time to get that lotto ticket...   Gary


----------

